# Crossbow



## Chasinit69

Looking for a good quality crossbow for the wife. 
Whats yall experience?


----------



## C-Man87

wicked ridge by 10 point, bout $400. This is what my girl shoots and has brought down many deer. Stay away from Barnett! Went down that road. Good luck


----------



## chazenreds

Curious about what's wrong with Barnett? I don't own a crossbow but was looking into the Barnett Predator. It would help to hear specific problems.


----------



## Jack's Pocket

I have had good luck with a Barnett jackal.
Also have a Horton that has performed for years as well.
Crossbow is not my preferred way to hunt but when the 
Ritus brothers get to acting up,Arthur and Burr can make you look at things differently.


----------



## atcfisherman

C-Man87 said:


> wicked ridge by 10 point, bout $400. This is what my girl shoots and has brought down many deer. Stay away from Barnett! Went down that road. Good luck


Barnett makes some fast crossbows, but quality seems lower than the others IMHO. I had a Barnett Quad400 blow up on me shooting a hog. I now own an excalibur and it is probably the top of the line along with Ten Point. The Wicked Ridge are made by Ten Point and are good crossbows too!

Go to CrossBow Nation @ www.crossbownation.com and read the reports. They cover probably 95% of all crossbows made.


----------



## HawgTied

I've shot a Barnett Penetrator for four years with no problems. Initial quality seems good. Some of the blow ups that occur to Barnetts are likely due to the bolt not being snugged up to the string. I saw this on a Ghost 400. The plastic arm that holds downward pressure on the bolt is probably not adjusted correctly to hold the bolt snugly in place. If the bolt moves forward and loses contact with the string prior to pulling the trigger, the effect is similar to a dry fire. My .02


----------



## bearwrestler

I have a Barnett Predator and love it. Only going on second year with it no problems with it so far and is a tack driver with the scope that came with it and arrows also. It is a little heavy but the lighter they are the more they seem to cost.


----------



## Jack's Pocket

Bad experiences with every brand out there or they would not have to warranty it. 
Buy the one you like best.
Lots of snobbery and opinions when it comes to hunting and fishing equipment, I am guilty of it as well. 
If a gun is not a John Browning design I am not real
interested. 
About 90% of a brands reputation today depends how
much was spent in advertisement telling us how good it is.


----------



## dbarham

I have an off brand I bought online several yrs back I killed a many nice deer with it but it seems my string has stretched a lil and it lost its thump! Does anyone custom fit the new strings it's a recurve.


----------



## C-Man87

I bought a Barnett and the string popped on it twice in 3 weeks, I had string waxed and rails lubed and this happened to me twice and I tried to return it and upgrade because there was a defect with mine, they wouldnt do anything about it. went to two archery shops and both of there bow tech.'s had nothing but bad things to say about Barnett and told me that that was the most common brand they get in for repair. Maybe it was just me, since then I bought a Wicked Ridge Warrior and have nothing but good things to say about it, fits my girl good and easy for her to shoot, no issues to date and all for a reasonable price! Sorry if I offended any Barnett owners.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

I received a Barnett Quad 400 last year as a gift. It is quite heavy and awkward to carry, but sitting in a stand it is fine. I did notice in the owners manual it said the string should be replaced every 100 shots. Have not had any problems with it, but have not shot it much. If I were buying one myself, I would choose a lighter one. Did shoot this hog last week with it. Bolt entered between shoulders and passed through between the legs. Bled like a stuck pig and dropped within 10 yards.


----------

